# Flat roof, not so flat!



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

A picture or two would be very helpful.


----------



## vgoose (Jun 18, 2010)

*pics!*

Sure thing Mr. Slyfox. Here are some pictures of the roof in question. Again, i am wondering if there is anything I can put in depressions to stop the pooling, and what I should use to seal it all up nice and tight.

Thanks so much,

Jay

Picture #1

Picture #2

Picture #3

Picture #4


----------



## vgoose (Jun 18, 2010)

Are the links to these pics working okay? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes the links are working, sorry for the delay in responding but I had family business to take care of after work.

You could re-coat the roof to seal in the cracks and simply blob 'build up' the coating in the ponding areas, it's not a fix but it could/will help some.
The ponding issue should be noted and kept in mind for when you do end up re-roofing you can make sure your roofer addresses that issue than.

As far as what type of coating, I would find your local roofing supply store,
like ABC Supply or a local lumber yard, they will be of more assistance than the minimum wage guys/gals at lowes.
Take your pictures with you and they can assist you on what would be the best coating for your area.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

If the water is evaporating within 48 hours you are completely within acceptable limits and warranty requirements. Messing it may just be a waste of time, and you know what they say about sleeping dogs.

However if you do choose to do something about it, there are some self leveling compounds. I think Henry may make one. I have no experience with these products however. I have heard some old school hot tar roofers using actual self leveling concrete and then glazing with tar, although I would personally be concerned with the added weight. 


Typically when it comes to puddles we tear the low spot and build up with extra insulation. This will not completely defeat the puddle and sometimes just moves it, what we call "chasing the puddle". There are no two ways around it, flat roofs almost always have some degree of standing water. It's a normal natural occurence that in most cases is not a problem.


----------

